# Cotton Man 3



## Tebe (27 Marzo 2013)

Sono arrivata puntuale, con una bustina di carta rigida rosa tutta brillantinata con dentro i liquidi per la sua sigaretta elettronica.
nemmeno il tempo di arrivare dall'omino della sicurezza che mi aveva già sbattuto dentro l'ascensore privato mannaro con -Il dottore l'aspetta.-
Appena le porte dell'ascensore sono arrivate al piano e  si sono aperte mi sono fiondata fuori a razzino e.
SBANG!
Non era la sua porta sbattuta, era il mio corpiciattolo rachitico che sbatteva contro il suo.
-Tebe...- mi ha presa al volo.
Mi è sembrato di sfracellarmi  contro un muro. Ho alzato gli occhi mentre lui si chinava  a prendere la borsa che mi era caduta ( e ho ringraziato il santo delle borse che fosse chiusa. Paura. Ho di tutto li dentro. )
Sorriso mio. Sorriso suo. La mano grande e mannara dietro la mia schiena ad accompagnarmi in ufficio.
In sottofondo la diretta streaming di bersani con il partito 5 stelle. E poi scambi di provette.
-Questo è il Royal, questo è quello alla menta, questo...-
-Non sto fumando. Mi sembra un miracolo tebe. E quando cedo alla sigaretta, 3 tiri e la butto. Mi fa schifo.-
Porta aperta. Aria rilassata. Lui con la barba un pò lunga. Gli occhi sempre fissi nei miei.
-Che bello vederti Tebe. Che bello. Forza. Caffè.-
Scortata per i corridoi. Sempre con la sua mano alla base della schiena.
Poi l'aria gelida. Lui che rideva dicendo che era venuto in moto.
-Sono proprio un cretino. Chissà a cosa pensavo stamattina.-
Sorriso mio. Flap flap -A me...-
Sorriso suo. Con occhiata di traverso scintillante.
-Ho fatto fuori tutte le orchidee...-
-Minchia Man, altro che pollice nero.-

Il caffè al nostro bar. Con il solito barista a guardarci con il sorriso, quei sorrisi che dicono...vi ho riconosciuto _traditorini_ miei...:mrgreen:
Mi ha messo lo zucchero nel caffè. Il latte. Me lo ha girato. Tutto fatto mentre parlava, senza accorgersene. 
E io che...mi sentivo avvolta da quel gesto così...boh. 
Bello. 
Siamo di nuovo usciti al freddo. Ancora a parlare.
Ha detto una cosa che mi ha fatta ridere. Ma ridere. E...
Mi ha abbracciata. Così. In mezzo alla strada. Spaccandomi le ossa. Ho sentito la sua bocca appoggiarsi alla nuca e stamparmi un bacio sulla crapa, in mezzo ai riccioli.
E sussurrare -Mamma mia Tebe, quanta voglia ho di te. Una voglia da centomila volte.-
Fissavo la sua camicia bianca sotto la giacca, e più che fissarla ero proprio spiaccicata contro. Altezza sterno.
Non avevo il coraggio...no, la voglia di muovermi. 
Mi piace sentirmi così piccola. Così avvolta. Solo da lui certo. Ma mi piace.
Sa di buono. Sa di lui. Sa di Mostro mannaro. Sa...di qualcosa che anche fra 100 riconoscerei ad occhi chiusi.
-Vuoi fare sesso in mezzo alla strada?- gli ho chiesto liberandomi.
Mi ha lasciata. Ci siamo fissati. Era un momento da bacio. 
Non ci siamo mossi. Mi sono morsicata un labbro. Lui ha sospirato. E senza dire nulla abbiamo ricominciato a camminare.
Per qualche minuto nessuna parola ma era come se parlassimo. Io nel suo odore. Lui nel mio.
-Ti accompagno alla macchina.-
-No, devo andare in un posto prima...-
Ci siamo fermati. Sempre a guardarci e parlare.
Fincheè.
BIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPP -A' CRETINI!!-
A momenti ci stirano. Ci siamo fermati esattamente in mezzo alla strada. come due veri cretini.
Ho sorriso al camionaro, il quale ha smesso subito di strombazzare sorridendo pure lui.
Anche Man rideva. 
E poi - Ciao, vado...-
Mi ha di nuovo rapita contro di se. Ancora un abbraccio lungo. Da tempo lento. Anzi. Tempo fermo proprio.
-Centomila volte voglia di te.-
-Come sei romantico. Proposta Motel?-
Mi ha tirato un pizzicotto leggero -Quanto sei materiale Tebe.-
-E tu quanto sei romantico oggi...devo smetterla di sputarti dentro i liquidi delle sigarette. Hanno degli strani effetti collaterali.-
E' scoppiato a ridere, senza lasciarmi -Quando...-mi ha chiesto. -Quando.- ha ripetuto continuando ad appoggiare la sua testa sulla mia.
Il mio cervello si è resettato e...-Quando vuoi.-


----------



## Leda (27 Marzo 2013)

:festa::festa::festa:





:sorriso4:


----------



## Nausicaa (27 Marzo 2013)

Zumpappà


----------



## Nausicaa (27 Marzo 2013)

Non c'entra un cazzo, ma ogni volta che leggo il pulsante "posta ora" non riesco a fare a meno di completare dicendomi "o taci per sempre"

Sono fuori oggi


----------



## lothar57 (27 Marzo 2013)

Tebe..dovresti pubblicamente idolatrarmi....tutto quello che avevo previsto si e'avverato...cosa ti avevo detto??....non finira'...e piu'che passa il tempo e aumentano i pericoli..stai attenta Tebe!!!Siete troppo coinvolti...


----------



## Simy (27 Marzo 2013)

olè :festa:


----------



## Leda (27 Marzo 2013)

Nausicaa;bt7858 ha detto:
			
		

> Non c'entra un cazzo, ma ogni volta che leggo il pulsante "posta ora" non riesco a fare a meno di completare dicendomi "o taci per sempre"
> 
> Sono fuori oggi



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## AnnaBlume (27 Marzo 2013)

:festa::festa::festa:  oooolééééééééé! :wide-grin:


----------



## Nocciola (27 Marzo 2013)

:festa::festa::festa::festa:

....e vai!!!!!!


----------



## Nausicaa (27 Marzo 2013)

In verità non ce ne frega nulla che lei si faccia Man _in sè_.

Il fatto è che senza le scopate in motel 'sto blog era un pò palloso 


:mrgreen:


----------



## Sbriciolata (27 Marzo 2013)

Nausicaa;bt7865 ha detto:
			
		

> In verità non ce ne frega nulla che lei si faccia Man _in sè_.
> 
> Il fatto è che senza le scopate in motel 'sto blog era un pò palloso
> 
> ...


sì, almeno ci facciamo qualche risata. (ciao Man):mrgreen:


----------



## Leda (27 Marzo 2013)

Nausicaa;bt7865 ha detto:
			
		

> In verità non ce ne frega nulla che lei si faccia Man _in sè_.
> 
> Il fatto è che senza le scopate in motel 'sto blog era un pò palloso
> 
> ...


Ma noooo, a me piace l'atmosfera Harmony 

Sono romantica, io!



(ciao Man )


----------



## Tebe (29 Marzo 2013)

ma guarda che sarete bastarde!


ciao Man


----------



## OcchiVerdi (29 Marzo 2013)

ALLELUIA!! :mrgreen:

(ciao man:mrgreen


----------

